# Valentines Day Scents?



## brian0523 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone's planning to use for a Valentines Day scent.

I make bath & body sets - and I'm thinking about doing a Pink Sugar set of body wash, body soufflé and fragrance diffuser.

But then I started thinking about doing a chocolate scent and a champagne scent....hmmm...too many choices.

So If I were to offer you an option of Pink Sugar, Chocolate, or Champagne - which would you choose for yourself?

Thanks for the help!

-Brian


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

Champagne deffanitely.  I love the strawberries and champagne!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I love PINK SUGAR! 

Although I havent tried anything with Champane in it yet. 

But Love Spell is very popular around that time.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok - after much deliberation this morning, I think I have my set figured out. Tell me if this sounds good.

Valentine Luxuries Gift Set:
1 - 8 ounce Champagne & Strawberry body wash / bubble bath
1 - 4 ounce Pink Sugar Body souffle 
1 - 4 ounce Pink Sugar Fragrance Diffuser
2 - Large Pink Sugar Bath Bombs (double colored - half pink, and the other half dipped in chocolate colored cocoa butter so it looks like a truffle)

All packaged together in a Valentine-themed gift box.

Now I just need to figure out the cost of this kit.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, ok, that just sounds yummy!  Would like to see a pic of one when you get one together... closer to V-day I guess!


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 23, 2007)

chksdtr said:
			
		

> Wow, ok, that just sounds yummy!  Would like to see a pic of one when you get one together... closer to V-day I guess!



Chksdtr - I'll be sure to post a pic when I have one completed!!

I can't wait - I get overly excited and ambitious when it comes to putting these gift sets together.  The problem is  getting all my supplies at a low cost so that I can make it affordable to the buyer and still make a profit.  The gift box is usually what kills it - packaging costs are so high, especially when you try to get a designer look.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you think $35.00 for this set is reasonable, or am shooting too high?


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I don't know.  I guess it depends.  How are you packaging?  A real basket, with that shredded paper stuff, plastic bag and bow?  What I usually do, is take the cost of each individual product I am packaging, total it, reduce by a specific percentage and then add in the cost of packageing.  I always try to make it less expensive then the retail of my products and the customer buying a basket/supplies themselves.

Don't know if I was any help.  But, I did quickly tally the retail of the products that I offer and am guessing you are probably in ballpark.  I don't do diffusers or bath bombs, and instead of a souffle I offer a foaming parfait, but thinking retail has to be close to same.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 23, 2007)

chksdtr said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know.  I guess it depends.  How are you packaging?  A real basket, with that shredded paper stuff, plastic bag and bow?  What I usually do, is take the cost of each individual product I am packaging, total it, reduce by a specific percentage and then add in the cost of packageing.  I always try to make it less expensive then the retail of my products and the customer buying a basket/supplies themselves.
> 
> Don't know if I was any help.  But, I did quickly tally the retail of the products that I offer and am guessing you are probably in ballpark.  I don't do diffusers or bath bombs, and instead of a souffle I offer a foaming parfait, but thinking retail has to be close to same.



I'm going to package in a basket gable box, with shredded paper, and bow.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

ok, so figure about 5 bucks for packaging (quickly searched for gable boxes at 39.45 for 100 count)....I'd think that your price is pretty close, but that is me.      I always find it difficult to get a nice product at a price that customers are willing to pay.  There is always someone who would forego quality for cost and that I think is a shame.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 23, 2007)

chksdtr said:
			
		

> ok, so figure about 5 bucks for packaging (quickly searched for gable boxes at 39.45 for 100 count)....I'd think that your price is pretty close, but that is me.      I always find it difficult to get a nice product at a price that customers are willing to pay.  There is always someone who would forego quality for cost and that I think is a shame.



Thanks for your help!  I agree about customers foregoing quality for cost, and so I've begun doing these limited edition kits.  So if you want to buy the shower gel, diffuser, etc...the only way to get it is in the kit.  I have found that customers will buy the kit to get the one or two items they want which I don't sell separately.  Otherwise, they would only buy the one item every time.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

Your welcome, not sure how much I helped, but glad to be here!


----------



## Stella Marie (Jan 5, 2008)

Love, love love the strawberries, pink sugar and champagne set, Brian! The bath bombs dipped in chocolate sound decadent!

I'm going with 2 gift sets. 

The Red Hot Valentine's Day set is for couples and it will contain a bar of cinnamon soap, a cinnamon scented bath cake (bomb), a chocolate mint massage bar and a chocolate mint lip balm. I'm putting it all in a pink cake box. These gift sets will come with a mini red devil duck. This will retail for $25.00

My "Anti-Valentine's Day" gift set's tag line is: "Forget Cupid. The Beach is Better" and it will feature a coconut cream soap, a mango sugar scrub and a "Pineapple Confection Cake" (pineapple scented bath bomb), I am packaging this in a gift bag with ocean waves printed on it. It will come with a Hawaiian duck. This will retail for $20.00


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW:  





> Large Pink Sugar Bath Bombs (double colored - half pink, and the other half dipped in chocolate colored cocoa butter so it looks like a truffle)


----------



## designer_gifts (Feb 2, 2008)

Nashvillewraps is A really good place to get stuff to make your basket sets.I have been using this co. for A while now. I also do Homeinteriors And Gifts and I started cello bagging alot of things like the candlesz and shades together with A really nice bow on it, and you can do the same thing with the soaps and lotions,candles etc. as well. Thats what I do. And I make gift baskets up all the time,using everything in my basket with A scent theme. usually everything in the basket is the same scent. But I also do things like, A cherry lovers basket, which has all kinds of different cherry scents. Right now for valentines day is perfect for this.Hope this helps.
                                 designer_gifts


----------

